# LA Muscle Norateen II and Heavyweight II - Side Effects/Prohormones?



## glennuel (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi!
Im a 26 year old man from Norway.
Ive ordered the LA Muscle products on Ebay....Norateen II and Norateen heavyweight II and recieved for a week ago.

What i wonder is because this isnt in sale here in Norway and i cant get info about this produckts from forums here ill ask you guys....is this prohormone and side effects on heart, liver and kidneys etc...??????

And if i stack them togheter should i half the dosages cause i take 2 things at same time??

This might be a dumb question but i want to make sure before i use it and get an answer from you experts  And sorry for bad english 

Thank you so myuch for answers...
- Glenn


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2009)

those are not pro-hormones, and by looking at the ingredients on both don't expect much.


----------



## glennuel (Oct 14, 2009)

ok, thank you for your answer 

just wondering since ive herard that people have got acne and have been more agressive in behaveror when on this...and that i think was really strange...? but must been bullshit or other things that make those side effects i guess...if there is no other ingredients in this..-


----------

